
VoV – Android game in Go/SDL2, source is under GPL license - gen2brain
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.github.gen2brain.vov
======
gen2brain
Source is here
[https://github.com/gen2brain/vov](https://github.com/gen2brain/vov)

